# ترجمة المواقد الشمسية2 : كيف تصنعها وتستخدمها وتستمتع بها



## أحـمـد جـلال (25 يونيو 2015)

الجزء الرابع من الترجمة


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (28 يونيو 2015)

رابط الأجزاء الثلاث الأولى من الترجمة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t503510.html


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يناير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة


----------



## thaer11 (12 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا يازميل


----------

